# Ways to increase fertility



## savingdogs (Jun 1, 2011)

Are there ways to increase fertility in older female rabbits? I have a lovely doe "Nana" who has gone through three false pregnancies after breeding (to two different bucks) but has not produced anything after three tries. She appears to be in good health although I am somewhat new to rabbit breeding and have been unable to discern if Nana is really carrying anything, partly because she is really skittish and gets easily stressed with handling. 

My other female living under the exact same conditions and diet has produced kits nicely for me and I even tried using the same male that produced the offspring, in case the problem was with the buck, but I didn't get a different result.

I know she is a bit older, but I was really hoping to get at least one breeding from her, she is a very nice bunny, is it possible she just isn't ovulating? Is there any supplement or anything to encourage ovulation or conception in older does? I'd be happy to retire her if she would just produce once for me and I could keep a couple does that look like her. 

If anyone has suggestions for me I'd certainly be open to them.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 1, 2011)

Try putting her on a diet.  She may have some fat around her ovaries that are causing problems.


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 1, 2011)

She really isn't fat, if anything she is a tiny bit underweight, she isn't a big eater. That was her normal pattern per the breeder.

thanks for the response though, at least you had an idea for me!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 2, 2011)

How old is your doe?


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a three year old that has experienced one false pregnancy and I have just re-bred her. I am hoping to have better luck this time as she is my only breedable doe that carries her line (red, harlequin, tri, and castor) and I really want to keep some of those colors in my breeding program. So I would also like some tips on helping her conceive. She may have been overweight but my breeding friend that has been keeping my rabbits put her on a diet in February so I don't think she is anymore.


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe she is five, I have to check my paperwork again, but I think five.


----------

